# Makita LS1013 Dual Slide Compound 10-inch Miter Saw Review



## gb_ibmguy

Nice review!

I just picked up the new version of this saw (LS1016L) and must say I am impressed as well. Excellent blade and superb accuracy.

GB


----------



## richgreer

I've used one of these for several years. It's a very good saw. IMO, it's only real weakness is the low fence. I corrected that by attaching boards to the fence.

My other unsatisfied want is the ability to tilt the blade for a compound cut from the front of the saw. Of course, very few miter saws have this feature.


----------



## khays

Thanks GB. I should have put up a review a long time ago, but let it slip somehow.

Rich, I have to agree that the low fence is a slight weakness. Not sure if I mentioned that or not, but I noticed that before I bought it and was wondering how much I was going to dislike it. So far I haven't attached a zero clearance board to the fence yet, but someday i'm sure I will.


----------



## ellen35

I too have had one for a couple of years now. Great saw. I agree with Rich… I have added boards to the fence to raise it too.
I don't much care for the blade.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma

I have the same saw. I use it everyday. I agree with everything said above.

Great saw, down side? Low fences, bevel adjustment is in the back. Only bevels to 45 degrees and the miter angle marker is in a really bad spot.
Other then that stuff the saw just works! Soft start is a MUST HAVE for me too.

btw, the 3rd picture looks an awful lot like a 1016!


----------



## khays

Johnny is correct, that is a 1016, but I needed another pic to add for now. I'm going to replace it with pics of mine in the shop once it stops snowing.


----------



## khays

Right on there deke about the dust collection. I'm going to build a shroud that I saw in a shopnotes magazine. The Makita 1013 was on the front cover if i'm not mistaking with a shroud. At least that will start to direct some of the dust in a direction 

Have you checked out reconditionedsales.com ? Not sure if you like refurbished or buying online, but they got some heck of some deals. Bought 2-3 things off them including the Makita.


----------



## khays

Hey Deke, yeah some things i've bought was actually better reconditioned than new because of some of the parts they replaced or what not. On a side note I bought a refurb Denon AVR Home Receiver which retailed for 1200.00 for 450.00 at www.dakmart.com back in 2003 and i'm still using it. My 3 sony receivers didn't last this long combined. I've been buying reconditioned tools when I get a chance as long as I think the site is trustworthy or the company for that matter.

Yes, that's probably what needs to happen. Some of the lower end models just incorporate a dust collection method of some sort, won't be the best, but it would be a step in the right direction for the end consumer.

I wouldn't complain either. I made out my list for my Aunt, she goes to Lowes and just hands them my list. Basically just put more clamps, a CMT 80T blade and a few other small items on it. Don't want to break the bank on her


----------

